

The 10,000 Hour Rule Is Not Real (practice does not make perfect) - mgav
http://www.smithsonianmag.com/smart-news/10000-hour-rule-not-real-180952410/?no-ist

======
pif
Duplicate of
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8206504](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8206504)

